# Booty booty booty



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Do u like da booty?
:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I like big butts and I don't know why...


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

*** creates dat double bass


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

bootyful


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

uhh no! **** comes out of there. anyone who like butts have some sick relationship with poop.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> uhh no! **** comes out of there. anyone who like butts have some sick relationship with poop.


Ahaha I love when people say this. Butts are awesome. That's just the way of the world.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MissGemmaRogers said:


> Do u like da booty?
> :banana:banana:banana:banana


Lets see a pic of what you're talking about.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

nubly said:


> lets see a pic of what you're talking about.


your mum


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

We need some songs to fully appreciate the booty! :yay :boogie


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Soggy anus


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

this is actually really racist. 
you're assuming a large body of booties are boutiful and worthy of dancing bannanas.
pls don't be _that_ white person


----------

